# The curse of MIGRAINE headache!...OR...The devil has taken-up residence in my BRAIN!!!



## sadieml (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello, all!  Anyone who has been likewise curse with migraine headaches will completely understand the thread title.  I have been nursing a really bad migraine for a couple of days.  It came out-of-the-blue, and has not left, although the severest pain has eased.  I don't want to start taking MORE medicine on a daily basis, but it seems menopause is making them ever more frequent.  The last med they gave me to prevent migraines made me really sick to my stomach.  I hope they have something else that will work. When I get one of these full-blown, it puts me out of commission for 3 to 8 days.  Does anyone know a REALLY EFFECTIVE herbal remedy?  Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 16, 2016)

sorry to hear that you get these , I don't know of any effective herbal remedy .  For me Advil usually is enough to help get rid of them- of course mine start out with me seeing spots and dots- which takes away my vision for awhile.  I deal with seasonal headaches also- especially when the pressure starts changing(have one of these going on for the last 2 days).  Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 16, 2016)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/heada...-remedies-for-headaches-and-migraines.aspx#02

What I found... I've never tried them though.

                                      Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 16, 2016)

So sorry the devil has taken up residence in your brain  Of course that does lend you the excuse of "the devil made me do it" as a "get out of jail free" card of sorts. I had them as a kid and nothing broke them but time, a dark room, NO noise, and cool compresses. Mine rarely lasted more than 4-6 hours. I really feel for you, they suck! Do you know your trigger(s)? Is there any way to remove or mitigate them? Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 16, 2016)

So sorry you get them this bad. I get a similar thing where I can't see out of half of my eye for a bit and then it clears up suddenly, after not having had one recently I got one yesterday.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2016)

I am pm'ing you a link.

I do feel for you.When I was young I had clusters... very unusual for women to have clusters. Back then I took something similar to what they give horses for lameness so they could walk. 


I was hospitalized a few times as they became so debilitating.
Praise G-d... miraculously I was healed of them at 26 yrs old!
Never had another.

Will pray for G-d's wisdom.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you all sooo much for your concern.  @Latestarter, I have never been able to pinpoint a trigger.  I had them almost every week for the 18 months Mama had cancer, but I understood that.  Either I am just missing something obvious, or they come with no commonality at all.  Maybe talking to my sis on the phone?  Nah!  Just kidding.  Really, I am at a loss.  I've compared foods, activities, you name it, and can't seem to come up with a thing.  I would welcome miraculous healing, and be quick to give Him the glory for it.  I have been spending lots of time in the dark and alone, bless my wonderful kids and sweet DH.  Fortunately at 17 and 19 the boys can fix dinner without me.  Kimmy tries, too, even though she only likes to "cook" soup!  Oh, well, at 13 she has plenty of time to master other stuff.  Of course, DH wanted to be a chef pre-MS, but now he really can't stand the heat, so he stays out of the kitchen.  ha ha...


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 17, 2016)

awwww Glad the kids are resourceful & helpful. They can be a real blessing when they're good. I raised all of mine to be pretty self sufficient, I had to, being a single dad and active duty military. I've always done the majority of the cooking, even when married. Nothing fancy mind you, just good basic food. I think every guy should know how to cook and prepare a good feed, as well as be able to "run" a household, and raised my son in that fashion as well as my daughters. 

I wouldn't (and don't) know what it would be like to have a wife who "took care" of me  I've pretty much always had to (and have been comfortable) fend for myself.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2016)

In my 30's and 40's I had severs headaches and the doctor never suggested that it might be a migraine. I did the headache clinic and all that stuff and no one every said the M word. I thought perhaps allergies so I lived on Sudaphed.  While complaining about a headache at work one day a co-worked handed me a Maxalt tablet which is a common medication for migraines. Low and behold the headache was gone in literally minutes. I talked to my doctor and got a prescription for that stuff. For about 7 years it was my life saver. Then we moved and the headaches stopped. Have had 1 in the last 7 years.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe a change of air was in order.  I still have a hint of headache, but after working the polls yesterday for the Pres. primary (leaving home at 5:15am returning at 9:00pm) one would expect things to be worse, but instead the day seemed to usher in relief.  I do tend to spend ALL of my time at home, so the change of scenery must have the just the right thing for me.  After my exhausting, but nearly pain-free day yesterday, I took 1 pain pill before early bed at 11 or so, and awoke feeling relatively human again.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 21, 2016)

So glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 21, 2016)

We have a high school senior girl at church that has been having nearly constant migraines since sometime in October.
She has seen specialist after specialist, had CT scans and MRI's, been to the chiropractor, and masseuse. Nothing has really helped and it is ruining her senior year. She has struggled through completing her assignments, but has had very little actual attendance. She has had some IV blocks and an entire assortment of various meds they have tried. I haven't had a report in a week or two, but the last I did hear was that she was on some meds used to control seizures, and getting some relief. We have prayed for relief and answers, and can only try to discern what it is she is to learn through this trial. I am not sure how this is to make @sadieml feel better, but surely there is a good way for specialists to do some consultations with colleagues and compare similar patients and what methods are working...


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 21, 2016)

I was reading some nutritional info once that mentioned when you go to the dr. for a migraine, the first thing they would do in the ER is give ivs with magnesium and B6...I was getting a migraine right then, so I ran to my cupboard and grabbed epsom salts for magnesium and brewers yeast for the b vitamins. I choked them down with water and sat with my head down for about 20 minutes. It was gone and my vision was normal, no vomiting, nothing. I now use capsules to hold the epsom salts and I add the brewers yeast to milk with a little molasses for flavor and a vitamin boost. I should take it more often as it is most likely a deficiency of these, along with hormonal changes causing them, but if I can take it soon enough, it brings a great amount of relief. I did not get the same relief from magnesium vitamin tabs and if I don't take it soon enough once i get the aura, it will progress to the vomiting etc, until it passes.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 21, 2016)

@Pastor Dave - My first thought is "Lord, bless her!"  Then I think "There, but for the grace of God..."
I am very grateful for the prayers and kind words I have received from BYH friends and RL ones.  I am glad to say my head feels almost normal, now.  I have been reading (some of it thanks to this thread) about advances in understanding migraine. I would love to see changes that might eventually lead to eliminating migraine headaches altogether, but there are so many other worse things in life than my headaches.  Anyway, thank you all!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 21, 2016)

It makes sense that migraines could be caused by a vitamin or mineral deficiency @ragdollcatlady . I am glad that you found what works for you.

@sadieml I looked up cell salts and a description of what deficiencies they help with. I had a heel bone spur so bad that I could hardly walk. I took the #1 Calc Fluor and it dissolved in a few months time. Our foods are deficient, it is up to us to research and try to stay healthy.

Check out #8 #9 and #12. All three say good for headaches.



http://www.interfarfacing.com/12homeopBioSalts.htm


----------



## sadieml (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks so much @Baymule.  I already take calcium supplements, and vitamin D since I know I am deficient there.  I would no be at all surprised at other vitamin needs, even though I LOVE all veggies and eat them a lot!  I especially love greens, like spinach, and the b vitamins should really be in there, along with iron, etc., but you never know from store-bought.  Soon we will be growing all of our own veggies, and I bet they'll be better.  Can't wait to see how things improve as we move closer to self-sufficiency.  Hopefully we will see a direct correlation of healthier food = healthier people.


----------

